# Anyone else think tire dressing looks ridiculous?



## anon (Jul 8, 2003)

i just used some for the first time in my life, i had a free bottle from the meguiars nxt get together, i'm pretty undecided, i felt goofy when i was doing it and that thread about the kid w/ the is300 kept playing in my mind, as a result i had patches on the tire where i think i put just the right amount but most of the tire didn't have enough, so it was a bit blotchy and lame.

but it's my fault for kinda sucking at it..


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

I llike to use a spray that will give my tire a uniform flat black look. I could not even imagine using that super high gloss dressing on my tires. That would be akin to wearing black patent leather shoes. : puke:


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

I love glossy black tires! When I was a kid, some of my most cherished memories are when we went to the dealer and bought a new car. It didn't happen often, but when it did I was more excited than 10 Xmas mornings all at once! Back then, the only time you saw tire dressing was when a brand new car drove off the lot, and it only lasted a few days...

I think this is still why I have become so obsessed with car detailing as an adult. Everytime I detail, it's like my car is brand new again! The irony, of course, is how sloppy a job most dealers actually do with their new cars. My car wasn't truly a sparkling "showroom" gem until I got it home and detailed it myself!

Just one of the many personal joys I get out of my car.  

--J.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Shiny, wet, glossy black tire dressing = :thumbdwn: 

Satin black lightly dressed tires = :thumbup: 

I find that minimal amounts of dressing applied with a damp rag or to damp tire just gets the tire looking new, without making it look like it was just spray painted gloss black.

Alex


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Kaz said:


> OK, wheels and 'crap on the road' don't count. I don't even scrub my tires when I wash the car, and I don't think they ever look 'dirty.'


 :stupid:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> :stupid:


And you wash your wagon how many times a year :tsk:  :angel:


----------



## tthomasjr (Feb 24, 2004)

*Tire Dressing a must*

I think dressing the tires lightly goes hand in hand with cleaning the brake dust off the rims. I also think the key is lightly. I purchased a curved sponge made to dress tires from a department store and I spray the tire dressing on the sponge and work in into the tire. I have found, especially with BMW's, that if you spray the dressing on the tire, it will leave a greasy trail down the entire side of your car once you drive it.
My 2 cents.


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

When tires are new they do not have that shinny greasy look...the dressing is way to bling for me....

A good scrubbing with soap and a brush does the trick


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*laugh at yourself first.*

I dont think its a laughing issue, I dress my tires, when I get a chance its like combing your hair every morning, I hope you comb your hair every morning instead of looking like the most disrespectble individual in the world.

When I see another vehicle owner that has his tires dressed, I say, "Man, he really cares about his vehicle", depending upon the vehicle and tires that is. Im impressed that he or she takes time and effort to keep his or her ride to the upmost pristine condition.

For those who don't, I dont laugh, and I think nothing bad towards them, but I certainly do not laugh at a person who has a 5000 dollar wheel set up and not take care of his expensive tires, now thats foolish.

I have a 4500 dollar tire set up, and I dress it up as much as time allows me, if I didnt even do this, why bother even setting up my M3 with such a tire and wheel set up.

Also, did you know that dressing the tires actually improves the life of the side wall, it protects the sidewall from cracking from bad weather, thus extending the sidewall life, perhaps its a OVERKILL, but hey it sure does put magic on my car.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Riuster said:


> I have a 4500 dollar tire set up


Damn, I thought my Hoosiers were expensive at $240 a pop. At $1125 each, you must have some wonderful tires! :yikes:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> Damn, I thought my Hoosiers were expensive at $240 a pop. At $1125 each, you must have some wonderful tires! :yikes:


Your tires are expensive too, they must be nice...I have S03s....with 285s 19s 30 on the rear...so they can cost me 300 a pop for the rears, including shipping from the tire rack...I had to buy two extra tires due to excessive tire wear and flat tire incidents, currently sitting in my garage, I also have two extra spare wheels just in case, since my front and rears are of different sizes..just in case of potholes...just the wheels and tires alone is costing more than the car itself...  , JK.

NYC streets are pretty bruttle for low profiles, high maintenance costs, but worth it for me.
now, if I didnt at least dress my tires LIGHTLY, what kind of owner would I be. I guess Im as anal as one comes..

Anyway..I appreciate those who makes those sidewalls shine...not excessive, but you can see a slight glisten, now thats a Bimmerfester!....IMO.


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Kaz said:


> The only thing that goes on or in my tires is air.


I only use ZHP air in mine. :eeps:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Riuster said:


> Also, did you know that dressing the tires actually improves the life of the side wall, it protects the sidewall from cracking from bad weather, thus extending the sidewall life, perhaps its a OVERKILL, but hey it sure does put magic on my car.


Got any proof? I've heard the opposite before from some people. :dunno:


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Got any proof? I've heard the opposite before from some people. :dunno:


Depends really. I've always heard dressings that are petroleum based will shorten the life(rubber band in gasoline), while the silcon based stuff will extend it.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Nbtstatic said:


> Depends really. I've always heard dressings that are petroleum based will shorten the life(rubber band in gasoline), while the silcon based stuff will extend it.


Can't imagine that it would shorten the life quicker than tire wear will!

Alex


----------



## BavarianWheels (Jan 5, 2004)

.
.
Lightly dressed...like my women! :rofl: 
.
.


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

I like my tire shiny. The problem is the shiny effect doesn't last too long.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I've never seen a new tire (I don't mean one from a new car, since those have been pre-molested by the dealer) that looked anything like what the tire dressing stuff (matte or glossy) does.

And I wear out tires fast enough that tire longevity is not an issue.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

doeboy said:


> Got any proof? I've heard the opposite before from some people. :dunno:


Do a test

take a piece of rubber, apply weather protectant on it, or Meguiars Tire Glosser

then take another peice of rubber and apply nothing..leave it out for days in the sun..or whereever you are...then compare the results in 5 months...

you obviously will see the difference..

the same logic applies to my back patio....I coated it with a weather protectant...and other pieces of wood that is just lying around, I did not protect it, the pieces of wood are cracking...so go figure.

but again, if you dont drive in the rain, constantly, or harsh sun or tropical enviroments.its not an issue....I just like my tires to slightly shine...

but..the point is I wouldnt mock a vehicle owner if the tires were shiny...only if it were White walls, then there is a fashion issue.

I use Meguiars...it does the trick..and lasts for weeks.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

PETROLEUM, what the hell are some of you guys using to dress the tires, ENGINE OIL..muahahaha..LMAO!!!


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I used to scoff at dressing, too. Then a friend of mine did my tires with Eagle cheap stuff, then wiped off the excess with a towel. Not shiny, no glob flung off, just a nice deep black. I have to admit, done right, it looks good.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> I used to scoff at dressing, too. Then a friend of mine did my tires with Eagle cheap stuff, then wiped off the excess with a towel. Not shiny, no glob flung off, just a nice deep black. I have to admit, done right, it looks good.


rg: your car's looking very nice! :thumbup: how are those rotors?


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

Years ago there was a stuff called Tire Black. It was like shoe polish. Made the tires look even and black but not shinny.

What's next, spinner wheels... :tsk:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

HW said:


> rg: your car's looking very nice! :thumbup: how are those rotors?


I stop well, and they look pimp.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

GregD said:


> I only use ZHP air in mine. :eeps:


The spare in my ti still has TUV approved German air in it...much superior to the cheap DOT stuff we get here in the US!


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

[email protected] aB0ut [email protected] PHIMPZ!!! B1t(h3s and H0Z jVmpz in ma [email protected] wit' da *BLACK MAGIC* on it!!!


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

i dont really think it matters what you use to put on because the tires don't last too long anyway , sport pk tires at least..


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

:rofl: 

I laugh at the entire concept behind this thread.

I use Maguiars tire gel. It's not shiny. It doesn't fly off if applied properly. It looks good, imo, especially against a white car. I like it. Who cares what anybody else thinks?

Others of you use nothing. Some of you use nothing and wear it as a badge of honor. Others think you must not care about your car. Who cares what they think?

Fwiw, I just put new PS2s on my car. They were not black and shiny, and they were not even very black, they were gray with some kind or whitish film on them. They are now dark black and they look better then they did without attention (imo, of course).


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

What a boring bunch  

I think that tire dressings are way cool. I am applying it not only on the tires , but even on my engine.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> What a boring bunch
> 
> I think that tire dressings are way cool. I am applying it not only on the tires , but even on my engine.


Dressing is for salads... :neener: 

just kidding.... :angel: :rofl:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Qualified "no". Depends on the dressing. I like Griots Rubber and Vinyl dressing... has a satiny look rather than wet-shiny, but restores the dark, black color to the tires.

Looks very nice.

Personally, I don't go in for the super glossy look like you get with the Maguires grape jelly stuff.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> OK, wheels and 'crap on the road' don't count. I don't even scrub my tires when I wash the car, and I don't think they ever look 'dirty.'


Yeah, but you don't think that campbell's soup variety menu of a sweatshirt you wear all the time is "dirty" either.

   :rofl:


----------



## mscoins (Oct 11, 2003)

The tires get cleaned when I wash the car to get off the brake dust. Every 6 months or so, I apply Forever Black Tire Gel - leaves a like-new natural satin finish, is silicone and oil free, fast drying, doesn't sling off tires, and protects against UV damage.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I use heaping globs of jelly-like tire dressing, because I love the look of the stains behind the wheel wells from the dressing being flung off, like water off a wet dog.
> 
> :thumbup:


 :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

I clean my tires and wheels with my Karcher pressure washer, the tires look like new. Apply Meguiar's Endurance Natural finish about once a month.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

avalys said:


> Anyone else think tire dressing looks ridiculous? I don't see the appeal of having shiny, glossy, oily sidewalls while the rest of tire remains the standard faded gray. Whenever I see a car with dressed tires from any angle but exactly sideways, I can't help but laugh.
> 
> I prefer my tires in their natural color, thank you very much.


I see your point, but tires fade to a very ugly worn looking state, perhaps there is something available that keeps tires looking new and less shiny ?

Given the choice, I take the shine over drab looking tires.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I use heaping globs of jelly-like tire dressing, because I love the look of the stains behind the wheel wells from the dressing being flung off, like water off a wet dog.
> 
> :thumbup:


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> Shiny, wet, glossy black tire dressing = :thumbdwn:
> 
> Satin black lightly dressed tires = :thumbup:


:stupid:


----------



## CSO330 (Sep 17, 2003)

There is some stuff. It's called the following:

303 Areospace Prtectant

Poorboy's Bold N Bright

Lexol Vinylex

These all make very nice black tires.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Nbtstatic said:


> I use the variety that offers a nice clean black look without being glossy or greasy.


:stupid:

I dislike the "too shiney" appearance, and I hate "dull, unkept" appearance.


----------



## Intermezzo (Mar 22, 2002)

Nothing looks better than well detailed tires, wheels and wheel wells.....except for the rest of the car, of course! 

Just be sure to detail your wheel wells also (with simple green and a horse-shoe shaped toilet brush). 

A great detail job is all in the details! (hehe) I've seen too many cars with shiney paint, nicely detailed tires, but with nasty, dirt encrusted wheel wells. 

If applying tire dressing is a pain, I would try Stoners More Shine Less Time, which is an aerosol you spray right on the tire. Works very well, takes just a few seconds and leaves a very nice, satin sheen on your tires. I also use it on the wheel wells.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

My wheel wells take about 10 seconds a piece to clean:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> My wheel wells take about 10 seconds a piece to clean:


I've looked skeptically at that stuff, and never bitten. Could you give some more feedback, Rip? Does it leave behind an oily/greasy coating? Or does it dry to some sort of thin lacquer coating or something?

Inquiring minds...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Undercarriage spray! The same friend of mine who forced me to let him use tire shine also used that stuff on the 325's undercarriage. It stayed dark for almost a month, and is taking its sweet time wearing off. It's not glossy at all, just a nice matte black. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

RKT BMR said:


> I've looked skeptically at that stuff, and never bitten. Could you give some more feedback, Rip? Does it leave behind an oily/greasy coating? Or does it dry to some sort of thin lacquer coating or something?
> 
> Inquiring minds...


It's both, it sorta dries, but not like a lacquer. It lasts quite a long time as long as you don't drive in the rain constantly.

I *do* wash the wheel wells, but only a few times a year, in between washings, I cheat and use this stuff.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

flashinthepan said:


> I see your point, but tires fade to a very ugly worn looking state, perhaps there is something available that keeps tires looking new and less shiny ?
> 
> Given the choice, I take the shine over drab looking tires.


Just cleaning them thoroughly really helps. I use Griot's Rubber Cleaner on my tires each wash it really helps to get some of the tire-dulling dirt off the rubber. That alone helps. The Vinyl and Rubber Tire Dressing doesn't hurt either.


----------

